# 35 Starved Hackney Ponies seized in NC



## BansheeBabe (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww poor things! If I wanted to adopt one - once they are better of course- where would I look?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll have to wait until I am home to view the video. Suffice it to say, there are truly horrible people out there!!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

They look very sweet, hope the best for them, and thank whoever alerted authories.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

wow, thats pretty darn close to me! People never cease to amaze me


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

That just made me really sad.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It's enough to make you cry. Not only are they starved, their hooves are pretty much ruined from neglect.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Poor creatures!

And the owner says: "I've been doing this since 1958," Carter said. "It is my livelihood. It is just me out here. I'm just tore up on the inside about this whole thing, and that is really all I have to say." I'm just speechless. I do understand he's elderly and all, but how is it OK still to starve horses even being elderly? 14 (!!!) stallions and 21 mares, just no words...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe he is senile. Some of his family should have stepped in and taken care of things.


----------



## dreamsintotreasure (Jun 22, 2011)

That just breaks my heart! I don't understand how some people can sleep at night.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

How does it get that bad before someone takes action?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

poor dears. I really hope they can all recover, they're such beautiful little guys!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There was an Alberta man the courts said could no longer have horses as his had had to be rescued. Within weeks he'd managed to get back some of his original horses, despite the court order, plus others. I think what we are seeing is the same mental disorder similar to obsessive hoarders. These people are very complicated to deal with as removal of their belongings/horses can prove most traumatic.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

14 stallions and 21 mares!!!! Good grief.  The poor little things. Haha the one at 1:18 in the video really does look a lot like Monty.

Poor ponies. That makes me so sad.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Video does not work for me.

Maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I am just appalled by this. Can't believe it was happening so close to home and at a farm that had previously had a decent reputation. 



churumbeque said:


> How does it get that bad before someone takes action?


In this case, (and I know because this farm is 15 minutes from my house) it is so tucked back in at the end of a dead end road, with trees blocking it, that unless you trespassed and went onto their property, you'd never even see the horses. I have known of Renn-Brook for a long time, but nobody had a clue things were like that, or somebody would have reported it a long time ago. Most people around here have seen the farm sign, but nobody would have driven back down the long dead end road and drive that the farm are actually on unless they were planning to buy a horse from there. So very sad.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

That broke my heart. Outside of mental illnesses, which is a horse of another color, I don't understand why some people have a hard time asking for help or admitting they are in over their heads. I'm new to the horse world but I'm guessing it takes several months for a horse to get that emaciated. I'm sure people would have tried to adopt one or two to help out. Very sad.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Keeping that many stallions is probably an indication of hoarding disorder. Stuff like this is why so many places have limits on the number of animals that can be kept. In Georgia, breeders have to have a state license. They are subject to regular inspections. Some things still fall through the cracks. Every now and then you will hear about multiple horses being confiscated by state authorities due to neglect. It just breaks my heart. I have turned in several neglect cases myself.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww, God bless them. Wish them the best.


----------

